# Non-contributory pension stopped



## cheers2010 (14 Dec 2011)

My father, a retired farmer, has been receiving the Non contributory pension for 10 years. He recently sold up and moved house. It seems that as a result of the remaining cash sum in the bank, his pension has been stopped. 

Has anyone any knowledge of this? Is there anything he can do to get his pension back?


----------



## pudds (14 Dec 2011)

If he can show that he intends to buy a smaller house to suit his needs then I think a few months stay on his pension is allowed for this. 

But I know it's not much help he really should have checked this out first and got approval for same if that is his intention, ie. buy a smaller house.


----------



## serotoninsid (14 Dec 2011)

I think he's only allowed to have X amount of funds to qualify - or something like that.  Check citizensinformation.ie for more info on the subject.  Alternatively, someone here will - no doubt - come back with more info. for you.


----------



## pudds (14 Dec 2011)

Found the details:



> *Selling your home*
> If you sell your home, the proceeds of the sale would normally be taken into account as means. If you are living in accommodation which no longer suits you or which you are no longer able to maintain, you may be able to sell your home and move to more suitable accommodation and have up to €190,500 of the proceeds of the sale excluded from the means test. This exemption of €190,500 applies if you sell your house in order to:
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/Pension/SPNonContributory/Pages/oancp.aspx


----------



## cheers2010 (14 Dec 2011)

He has already sold farm and house (which was his only property) and bought a smaller home. I think it is money left over after buying his new house that deems him to not qualify anymore for his pension. 

Where can I find what the "allowed" amount is to still qualify?


----------



## serotoninsid (15 Dec 2011)

cheers2010 said:


> Where can I find what the "allowed" amount is to still qualify?


As per my last post - citizensinformation.ie.

The general info on non-contrib. pension can be found here.

The details on the means test can be found here.  Scroll down to see the section relevant to savings.


----------



## Time (15 Dec 2011)

How did they find out?


----------



## cheers2010 (15 Dec 2011)

My mother applied for her non-contribuary pension and was declined. As a result it seems that Dad's was re-evaluated and then stopped. 

Had she not applied, then his would not be stopped. So unfair


----------



## cheers2010 (15 Dec 2011)

thanks all, I will also take a look at the citizans advice website.


----------

